# Dinitrocresol



## Guest (Jun 30, 2011)

Has anybody heard of this compound Dinitrocresol,i believe it is related to Dnp,

Thanks


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

Not specifically that compound but I do know there are other phenols which are similar to 2,4 DNP. As far as I know most of them have relatively little research compared to the DNP we know and love so I would not be using it at present. The idea of using less actual compound to achieve the same results might be something to chase.

What do you know about it?

Wonder what the CAS number is :lol:

http://www.atsdr.cdc.gov/ToxProfiles/tp63-c1.pdf


----------



## PharmaSay (Jun 9, 2010)

It's the bigger, badder brother of DNP. Being that DNP is big and bad enough i left my research into it there.


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Smaller dosing is not necessarily a good thing with uncoupling, as it makes accurate dosing much harder, and considering the dose-response for the required effects and at which various side effects kick in, this increases risk of serious sides substantially when compared to DNP.

Assuming you do have accurate dosing, if you take an effective dose of DNC & DNP there will be no difference in the rate of fatloss, as the energy loss at the membrane is not rate limiting.

In a nutshell, don't bother with the stuff.

J


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2011)

Cheers Joshua.


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

seb1970 said:


> Cheers Joshua.


No problem chap.

If you are interested in getting rates higher than those seen with DNP alone, have a look at CPT1 activity  .

J


----------

